# Best camera for my budget (£500)



## Kayleigh87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hello I've been given £500 to upgrade my very old well loved canon 1000D (anything will be an upgrade as it's only just holding on) but I can't decide which to get. £500 is my sensible budget so suggestions coming in at or below is perfect but I'd love to hear suggestions a little out of my reach aswell  if it's really worth the extra money, I'll wait and save up a little (not a lot more though).

Please help!


----------



## goodguy (Jan 26, 2017)

Cheapest Canon I would recommend buying is the Canon t6i or 750D (depends where you live but its same camera just different name).
Good solid modern camera, don't get anything bellow it like the t5i or t5 or t6 those have the very old 18MP sensor which is just not as good as any current modern APS-C camera.


----------



## Kayleigh87 (Jan 27, 2017)

goodguy said:


> Cheapest Canon I would recommend buying is the Canon t6i or 750D (depends where you live but its same camera just different name).
> Good solid modern camera, don't get anything bellow it like the t5i or t5 or t6 those have the very old 18MP sensor which is just not as good as any current modern APS-C camera.



Thanks I'll check it out. I have been checking out some on eBay - I did want a 6d but it's just not in my budget, but I may be about to stretch second hand but I'm a little worried about buying a camera I can't see first.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 28, 2017)

So doing the conversion, that's about $627 american. that brings you in around this camera Canon EOS Rebel T5i Body Refurbished | Canon Online Store but as was mentioned, i would also go with at least the t6i or higher if you can. Can you save up another £98  for the t6s?


----------



## tokaji michael (Mar 30, 2017)

I have the t6i and I can tell you that is the best camera at this price point.It's good for almost everithing , manely if you are a noob photogrrpher , is the best camera to find your way into photography and if you find the tipe of photography you like than is pleanty of space to grow . Is good for landscapes, very good for portaits and it's ok for wildlife. But I recomend for you that you get it with the 18-135 mm


----------

